# Gerald Wallace: "Yao and T-Mac may be best since MJ and Pippen"



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2007111130



> "I don't think there's a better 1-2 combination ... they might be the best combination since MJ (Michael Jordan) and (Scottie) Pippen," Bobcats forward Gerald Wallace said. "Tracy is a great offensive player ... and Yao Ming is basically what they call him, the Great Wall of China. Once he gets the ball, he's pretty much unstoppable."


Ok well he's obviously forgotten about Shaq and Kobe :laugh: But always great to hear praises from opposing players


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hell, Ill take it. 

Ugly win tonight, but you cant argue with the results.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

He woulda had to say, "They are the best since Shaq and Kobe... before Kobe kicked Shaq outta town and became mortal enemies." That's a mouthful.


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think so. Yao and T-Mac are a great duo but certainly not the best since MJ and Pippen.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Krimzon said:


> I don't think so. Yao and T-Mac are a great duo but certainly not the best since MJ and Pippen.


Best since Kobe and Shaq? Tmac and Yao have one thing that a lot of good duos lacked. That is great synergy.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah they're a great duo, but his statement means nothing to me due to the fact that they have yet to win a title. When that happens, please let me know.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wade & Shaq werent bad........ I mean they won a championship.

Duncan Robinson was pretty good aswell.........

Malone & Stockton ended after Pippen & Jordan......

& considering Deron Boozer defeated us in a 7 game series they would probably even have to be put above us.

Nowitzki Terry had a great run aswell.

(Parker Duncan not included because its more like a trio with Ginobili)


----------



## LeroyJames (Aug 22, 2004)

Never knew the Great Wall of China was used as an offensive weapon. Athletes.....


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

LeroyJames said:


> Never knew the Great Wall of China was used as an offensive weapon. Athletes.....


Haha.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Until they win something...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Jordan & Pippen, huh? lol - I don't want to be compared to anyone, just win! 

Highlights of Yao/Tmac vs Bobcats


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

You guys should be proud of Wallace's statement. That's something.

Shaq & Kobe? Did Gerald Wallace have a chance to play against Shaq and Kobe? Oh yeah, I'm sure he did play against Yao & T-Mac.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

JuX said:


> You guys should be proud of Wallace's statement. That's something.
> 
> Shaq & Kobe? Did Gerald Wallace have a chance to play against Shaq and Kobe? Oh yeah, I'm sure he did play against Yao & T-Mac.


Well, he DEFINITELY didn't play against MJ and Scottie.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

No disrespect to our boys but, Shaq/Kobe in their prime were probably a closer second to MJ/Pip than Yao/Mac. They are probably a distant 3rd.

My apologies to the rocket bloggers. I almost hexed us against the Bobcats. I was telling a buddy of mine that we are winning the games we should win and then we almost go out and lose to them. Must be that New Orleans Brew iced coffee I'm drink'in. Maybe a little voodoo in it.

Good win for Houston. Doing what they need to do. Aside from him shooting outside of 8 feet, I really like what I'm seeing from Bonzi.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They arent even better than Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao is up to Shaq level (different style of course), but T-Mac still need a stretch to get to Kobe though.

Based on the above, Yao/T-Mac is definitely behind Shaq/Kobe.... not as far as people think. :biggrin:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Best since Kobe and Shaq? Tmac and Yao have one thing that a lot of good duos lacked. That is great synergy.


I'd say great chemistry rather than synergy. They still don't appear to really click very well together on the court.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

at their short-lived peak, shaq/kobe was arguably BETTER than jordan/pip.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Theyre a good duo - but until they get out of the 1st round, thats all they will be - good.

Shaq and Wade is better = they won a 'chip


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Pierce and Garnett is better than Yao and McGrady.

Yao and T-Mac should be a great duo, but the results have said otherwise. T-Mac seems to be the problem. If they don't get past the 1st round, he needs to go. There wouldn't be much problem building around Yao. He's pretty easy to build around.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

agreed^^


----------

